
Blending Cultures: Best of Functional, Protocol- and Object-Oriented Programming - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/tryswift-daniel-steinberg-blending-cultures/
======
Numerics
I immediately started looking for a before and after project link on GitHub...
sadly not there. I would be very nice if all of the talks came with source(s).

------
spiffers
Would be nice with a sample project on GitHub for this talk! Love the
approach!

